# Hard maple feed rate



## Salemmill (May 13, 2021)

I have to cut 2 work bench tops from a 1-3/4" laminated maple slab
approx 25" x 48". I bought a 1/2" Amana compression bit with a 2" cutting length.
I was going to cut in multiple passes of probably no more than a 1/4" per pass and 
blow the chips out of the groove as I go.
The suggested feed rate for chip load is 420 in/min
sounds way too fast to me the end grain is always the issue
Any suggestions would be appreciated
Bruce


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

What machine and spindle do you have? If you have a 2.2kW spindle or router that's probably too fast. I have a 3kW spindle and a comfortable speed for me, albeit a bit conservative, is 175 to 250 if I'm only taking 1/4" depth of cut. Will 1/4" get you past the upcut portion of the bit? You'll need to ensure you go past that.


----------



## Salemmill (May 13, 2021)

David 7.5kW spindle motor


----------



## Salemmill (May 13, 2021)

difalkner said:


> What machine and spindle do you have? If you have a 2.2kW spindle or router that's probably too fast. I have a 3kW spindle and a comfortable speed for me, albeit a bit conservative, is 175 to 250 if I'm only taking 1/4" depth of cut. Will 1/4" get you past the upcut portion of the bit? You'll need to ensure you go past that.


The tool has not yet arrived, I may make the first pass just deeper than the upcut then successive passes at .1875 or so?
the top does get a 1/8" roundover so a little tear out may not be a big deal.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Salemmill said:


> The tool has not yet arrived, I may make the first pass just deeper than the upcut then successive passes at .1875 or so?
> the top does get a 1/8" roundover so a little tear out may not be a big deal.


Then you might just consider an upcut bit with a more aggressive depth of cut. I use a 1/4" compression bit often in 1/2" BB and cut the full depth at 175 ipm, again only a 3kW spindle. In Walnut and Maple I use the same bit and feed rates but change my depth of cut to about 0.330" to make sure I get well past the upcut portion of the bit and that way I don't have any tear out or chipping. But if you're using a round over bit and know you won't splinter or chip past where that will cut then an upcut bit seems to be the call, or it would be for me.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Salemmill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Salemmill


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Why not just use a saw? Quicker, smoother and easier.


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

mgmine said:


> Why not just use a saw? Quicker, smoother and easier.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## srjaynes49 (Feb 9, 2010)

Salemmill said:


> I have to cut 2 work bench tops from a 1-3/4" laminated maple slab
> approx 25" x 48". I bought a 1/2" Amana compression bit with a 2" cutting length.
> I was going to cut in multiple passes of probably no more than a 1/4" per pass and
> blow the chips out of the groove as I go.
> ...


I agree, saw what's possible and use the router to come to dimension. You must NOT stall your feed when cutting hard maple. The result will be a burn. Take light cuts and feed as fast as comfortable for control and slow enough the motor isn't bogging down. Bogging down is as likely to render burns as going too slow. Maple is a balancing act with saw or router. Sharp tools are a MUST! Practice on some scrap to assess your optimal cutting depth and feed rates. The two are joined at the hip!


----------

